# O&w Id3077 Orange Dial Question



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thinking of getting this one next.

How deep/light is the orange color on the ID3077 Orange diver?

Deep orange like the Doxa Sub / Seiko Orange MOnster or a paler color?

The pic on RLT shown a lighter color than some pics on other sites









Thanks!


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Hakim

I don't have the ID3077 Orange diver, but i do have an orange Maring Master. The orange on that is very similar to the Orange Monsterm Probably a couple of shades lighter.

Might not be the same colour dial on the diver though.

Bill


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello all,

I like the ID 3077, it reminds me slightly of the Caribbean. It seems to me that O&W are beginning to expand their horizons away from the M series divers. Nothing wrong with them, of course, but the Cougar and the ID 3077 are more innovative IMHO and hark back to their own, rather than Rolex Sub-type designs.

cheers

Dave


----------

